# Peeing in the Crate



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone-

We have a 5 month old Vizsla that is fully housebroken, EXCEPT that he pees the crate during the week even though we have dog walkers. On the weekends, he is great and we never have a problem. But during the week we both work so we have a dog walker come twice a day for 20 minutes/session to take him for a walk and do his business. Sometimes he pees and sometimes he doesn't (especially if it is a new person). He mostly only pees outside in one spot, even for us. (Note: we live in the city so there is barely any grass) 

What can we do to help break this habit of peeing in the crate during the week? It's frustrating since we know he can pee and goes within 2 minutes when we take him out but for others he is being stubborn and we are paying the price. 

We know he can hold it and knows what to do once he gets outside since this is becoming a problem only as of recent (he was much better when he was younger). 

All advice is welcome.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The first question I'd ask is: When does the walker come over, how long is he in the crate? It might be too long for him to hold it, maybe adjust your walks so he's out more frequently.

Then, what's his relationship with the walker, does he know him/her? And how much time do they spend on these visits? Sometimes they just get so excited they forget to go or otherwise are so distracted that they don't, or not enough. Your walker should keep him out for a while, not a quick cruise out and back in. Also, they should be spending enough time to get past the greeting frenzy.

A dog is either house trained or they're not..and Koda sounds like he is, so there must be something about the walking schedule or amount of time the walker spends with him. Also, as an FYI/FWIW/IMNSHO dogs..and our beloved V's especially!..are not "Stubborn", that's mercifully a human trait. If they''re resisting, it's usually b/c we're the ones in the wrong.


----------



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks Gingerling. 

The walker is a company in the area. Most of the time it is the same walker, but occassionally it is someone new as a sub. They pass along information (or are supposed to) so that they can be as consistent as possible.

They come for two 20 minute walks at 11:30 and 2:30 (we leave around 9 and come back around 5:30) so he's not in the crate that long. We know he can hold it. 

Since posting, we spoke with the walker and they think he may be holding it during the walk in the hopes of staying out longer. We are now making sure that we don't bring him inside right after he pees so he doesn't associate peeing with immediately going inside. Stay tuned on results.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I hate to sound cynical here, but....

If it's a "Walking company", my bet is that they take him out, he goes a little but doesn't completely empty his bladder, and they take him back and it's off to the next pooch. I'd doubt that they have him out for the full 20 mins, after the first wee or two it's back home. I'd doubt he's 'Holding it" to stay out longer. Rather, the walker is using the wee rule instead of the 20 minute rule, especially if they realize they'll be back later. It just doesn't follow that a 5 month old that's trained would go in the crate if he's taken out twice in the afternoon for 20 mins. 

Do you have an alternative? If not, it will be interesting to see if they get the message that he needs to stay out longer. Maybe you can let them know that if he continues to wet the crate you see no reason to continue the service.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I would set up a motion camera to try and figure out whats going on.
That way you will know for certain if the pup is having a problem holding it, or if the walker is not staying on schedule. I'm not blaming the walker, its just best to have the facts.


----------



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. We do have a camera set up and the walkers do keep him out for at least 20 minutes. 

We are realizing we have a bigger problem. Koda is peeing the crate pretty often. Yesterday, he was playing with us and out of the crate for most of the day. We had to go out for a few hours (under 3) and took him for a long walk and he peed three times. Then we put him in the crate and within 2.5 hrs he had peed it. 

We are at a loss for what the problem is since he is peeing the crate almost every other day at this point and we are constantly doing laundry/cleaning his crate. Any advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Have the vet check him out, just to be on the safe side.
Does he ever pee inside the house, or is it just the crate.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma drinks a lot of water. I often wonder if as much comes out as goes in. Today it is absolutely freezing cold outside to put it mildly. I took her for a short walk and she went 4 times within the radius of a few blocks. Occasionally her crate is wet or messed up and she may have to be in it for about 6 hours on any given day. We do make sure she gets out before we put her in her crate. Dharma also nests and shreds anything that gets put in her crate to make it more comfortable. She doesn't have anything in her crate to lie down on and the floor is just a plastic tray that can be removed and covers the bars on the bottom.


----------



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

TexasRed, its mostly in the crate... he's had about 2-3 accidents in the past few months inside the house. 

We think he just never learned how to hold it and not exactly sure how to teach that.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I agree that a call to the vet to rule out any medical or physical conditions is in order here.

He might not yet be able to hold it for 3 hours, though. In the absence of any medical/physical issues, dogs don't need to "Learn" to not wee in the crate, it's instinctual for them to not mess their space. So, by process of elimination, if it's not medical, then he can't hold it for 3 hours and you shouldn't leave him in there for that amount of time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

2 or 3 over months is not uncommon for his age. You mention you had a camera on him. Is he resting when left alone in the crate, or up.
just a thought.
I would try using a different type of crate, moved to a different place in the house, with even bedding he has not used before. While most dogs don't want to use their spot as a restroom, he may have just become accustom to it. A new place to rest might break the routine, and I would take him out to potty twice as often, in hopes of breaking the cycle.

He may, or may not be able to hold it. If he can't for a couple of hours when resting, I would think its more medical, than behavioral. Without going through previous posts, has he been neutered?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry if this was already mentioned/discussed. Make sure when your pup messes in the crate you clean it thoroughly so there is no scent of it remaining - the scent can lead to habit forming. Nature's Miracle works great (let soak 10 mins, then wipe down).

Does the pup have too much space in the crate? I would make it just small enough for the pup to turn around. I would also eliminate anything absorbent in the crate (bedding, blankets, towels) for the time being.

See what the vet says, and if all checks out okay I would do as TR suggested - different crate (if using wire switch to plastic and vice versa), put it in a different location, and make sure your not giving the pup too much space. I'd also increase the frequency you are getting the pup outdoors.


----------



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

And no, he isn't neutered yet but will be this week so we will see if his behavior changes at all. While we are at the vet I will talk to her as well to rule out any medical issues. 

We will try taking out all of the extra towels etc that we were using to make it comfy too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The reason I asked if he was neutered, is because it can cause incontinence in some males.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

TexasRed said:


> 2 or 3 over months is not uncommon for his age. You mention you had a camera on him. Is he resting when left alone in the crate, or up.


That's what I want to know, too. In my experience, they can hold it for much longer while they are sleeping. Hence, why they are able to sleep through the night sometimes, but still have accidents when they are crated during the day for the same (or less) amount of time. If he's awake, I wouldn't be surprised if he's just having trouble holding it. If he's asleep most of the time, I'd be more inclined to think something else is going on.


----------

